# Hot Tub Product Pics



## danz013 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

My business sells hot tubs online. The pictures we've got of our tubs at the moment are pretty crap. They were taken by the chinese guys in a factory in china, they've got machinary in the background, people walking around etc.

I've got some customers who've brought our hot tubs close by. I've got a Nikon D200 thats been sitting here looking at me for the last few months, I haven't used it for a while but I'm going to go and visit some of my customers and take some pictures of my hot tubs.

I'm sort of doing a 'bodge job' until we can afford to get in a real photographer sometime next year.

Anyway.. I'm looking for some tips. How do I take good pictures of something as big as a hot tub, outdoors, in overcast? Would I need any lighting, reflectors, all the kind of stuff. Just looking for ideas.

Cheers.


----------



## jmborkowski (Nov 21, 2008)

If they're outside I'd probably just use available light in your situation.   If it's clear try to get there an hour after sunrise or an hour before sunset.  If it's overcast you can go pretty much any time of the day.

Equipment-wise, I'd say a tripod is the only other thing you'd need.  If you don't have a shutter release, use the camera's self-timer.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I agree, get a tripod and use the self timer.  You may also want to use a smaller aperture (high F number) to ensure that you get most/all of the tub is in focus (unless you have people in the tub).

Try to avoid a distracting background.


----------



## craig (Nov 21, 2008)

Hot chicks in the hot tub are key. This is actually an unwritten rule in commercial/editorial photography. If in doubt throw in a hot chick.

Seriously. A tripod and a strong eye for the product is the first step. Shoot in the shadows at first until you can figure out how you want the light to hit your product. You are in a good position since you know the product really well. Use that knowledge and your shots will take shape. 

Love & Bass


----------



## dmassphoto (Dec 21, 2008)

Danz, 
  Wait until dusk on a foggy/rainy evening, turn on some flood lights outside to give yourself something to work with, turn on the jets, and start firing away.  And when you get the budget to hire a professional, give me a call. Cheers!


----------



## resevordg (Feb 14, 2009)

craig said:


> Hot chicks in the hot tub are key. This is actually an unwritten rule in commercial/editorial photography. If in doubt throw in a hot chick.


YES!!!!!!

I dont know what kind of money you have in your business but its likely that spending a few K on a photo shoot is really just another drop in the bucket. If your mark up is high enough you could pay off the photo shoot with just a few sales. 
Really these photos help you to sell more tubs.
Also don't forget the shoot is a tax write off!

I would seriously consider paying for some local no-name attractive models. 
Two or three hot girls and a reasonably good looking guy, but not to hot.
Also get a pro photographer. Think of what you want the photos to look like and tell the photographer. It will make his job easier. 
Make sure you own the rights to the photos so that you can use them for anything you need. You will pay more for this but it will save you money in the long run. 

Then use your new high quality photos to bring in the extra sales. 
You have to spend money to make money. Also a good photographer will normally cost more than bad photographer.


----------

